# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Netegriti 802.11a/b/g Mini PCI Wireless Card

## ydin

Έχει κανείς εμπειρία με τούτες ?


http://discountechnology.com/Netegriti-802-11a-b-g-Mini-PCI-Wireless-Card

----------


## homo

με 70$ ?

----------


## ydin

Βρηκα καποιον που δινει 2 με 15€ συνολο. Και μιας και θελω 2 καρτες, ρωταω αν ειναι καλες.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μια χαρά είναι.

----------


## ydin

Θενκ γιου



Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------

